
The Ubiquity of Developers - smush
https://sdtimes.com/softwaredev/analyst-watch-the-ubiquity-of-developers/
======
smush
The article claims in so many words that a software developer is not just a
full time programmer on a scrum team, but also coding Data Scientists,
SysAdmins, and business analysts using Python et al. That is not objectionable
to me.

However, there is a reference to someone creating a Gmail filter being a
software developer; in that case, I would disagree as A) that is more akin to
configuring features of the software rather than creating new functionality.

